# CS3 After Effects Video Tutorials?



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone on the site have any good links on CS3 After Effects tutorials?

Basic problem... i recently started using it, i've used Flash and MX2002 in the past.  In the end i want to export the AEP to a SWF.  

I want to add my PS images, layered with AE animated text and have each image flow into the next with a transition and then cue up the animated text with each completed transition.  Around 6 to 10 different images.

The transitions are being only applied to a single image on the timeline. 
Start: transition img1> load text > transition img 2 > load new text etc..

Simple little task but i am missing a few steps.  I found a few tutorials on adobe but not quite getting me where i want to be.

Best,

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 13, 2008)

Look at 'Getting Started' bottom of this page:
http://www.adobe.com/products/aftereffects/index.html


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 13, 2008)

Thx Natobasso, i was hoping you would reply!  didn't want to bother you with a PM.  I'll look at that this evening!  I am sure you are familiar with 4am nights working on that kinda stuff.

Appreciate the info.

talk soon,

CaribbeanOS-X


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 13, 2008)

You can always bug me on PM, no worries! Now are you the one who had the Family Reunion website? (trying to remember who you are)


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 13, 2008)

yes, that was me.  I figured all that out, made it nice and simple but try getting a family that has never used a forum, nor even spent that much time together due to the distance, to figure out how work the thing.  I trashed it... it was more to amuse myself with working with PHP and mysql!

Anyhow... on to the next.  

I went through most of those tutorials last night... but i missed the this one that shows up on this link.  Watching it now.

Are you familiar with AE?

Talk in a bit.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Feb 14, 2008)

Natobasso:

I figured it out... just had to get figure out how to drag the layers into a proper time line.  It looks like the layers just continue as the frames go on, i tried grabbing them and they would slide up and down.  Instead, grab the edge of it and count the duration in the INFO window, SHIFT and drag and you lock on to the end of  the above layer for smooth transitions. 

Hope that helps anyone else.

Thanks.


----------

